# Compra-venta > Compro >  Compro Roberto Light

## correka

Buenas,
Pues eso, estaría interesado en el libro Roberto Light.
Saludos

----------


## Yeah

Aprovecho este post porque me interesaría saber donde se puede conseguir, puesto que está descatalogado, existe alguna versión digital en castellano?
Muchas gracias.

----------

